# Let's see your photos



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

I start a thread like this on every message board i'm part of. Basically it's a showcase for those photos you're really proud of and a place for positive critiques and discussion.

I make my living with my camera, and part of my college degree is in photography and I simply love to talk photos with like minded people, professional, or amateur all are welcome !

I'll go first:


Laurenda 5178bw by thayerphotography, on Flickr


GRCC Baseball 2009 by thayerphotography, on Flickr

These are just a couple that I grabbed off my Flickr page, which I haven't updated in months, tell me what you think, and let's see yours


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

For some reason, I can't see the pics - anyone else having this problem or is it my browser?


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

sem said:


> For some reason, I can't see the pics - anyone else having this problem or is it my browser?


All I see is red x's perhaps it's my post.... working on it now


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Thayerphotos!  Head on over the the Kindleboard Photo Gallery section and you will find 1000s of examples from the talented photographers here on KB. Many folks will, I am sure, be very pleased to discuss photography with you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We've got a whole sub board for photo stuff, so as Chris said, head on over there, it's the more appropriate place.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You may even find some excellent pictures of flowers.  Right, Scarlet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> You may even find some excellent pictures of flowers. Right, Scarlet?


Thank you. I think so. And some cool photo effects.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Here's an older one of my wife, still one of my favorites:


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> We've got a whole sub board for photo stuff, so as Chris said, head on over there, it's the more appropriate place.


Well when I first glanced at the photo sub board I thought it was just Kindle related photos. Asecond deeper look revealed that I was wrong. Sorry. Gonna go sit in the corner and work on my manifesto now.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

That is one cool shot.  Lighthouse in the Rule-Of-Thirds position on the left side, and a diagonal slash of pelicans in formation for added interest.  Great timing.  About the only thing that detracts is the partial, out of line pelican cut off by the left-hand margin.  Edit that out and the picture is darned near perfect.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

good point......


----------

